# Need some input guys, transdermal dienolone?



## Digitalash (May 3, 2011)

So apparently all of the "tren" ph's convert to dienolone, this product is the actual active, in a transdermal form. It's a very new product but the few logs I've seen have all been great. I am of course not using this solo, I'm running 500mg test E right now, as well as 20mg dbol for the first 4. Main reason I'm considering this as I would like to run something after week 7/8 when gains supposedly slow down. As I'm already using an oral, and this is non-methylated it sounds like a perfect fit. 


So is there any info on dienolone around? Also what do you guys think would this be a worthwhile addition?

didn't put the name as I'm not sure this would be considered "source discussion", its a legal product though so if its cool I will put it up.


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2011)

how is it a legal product?


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2011)

is this what you're talking about: Discount Trenazone


----------



## Digitalash (May 3, 2011)

Edit: Yep that's it ^ , pretty new so it's hard to find much real world experience with it, but what little's available sounds good

bump with some info, like to hear if you guys think this would be worth stacking with test? Would be replacing an oral due to being non-methylated

"The first compound is estra-4,9-diene-17b-ol-3-one (commonly referred to as “dienolone”). What is ironic about this compound is that the government scheduled it’s precursor (estra-4,9-diene-3,17-dione - erroneously referred to as “tren”) just last January. If you recall, the old “tren” products worked pretty well but at the same time they were not free of potential adverse side effects. Anyway, as effective a compound as tren was, expect this stuff to work a lot better – and for two reasons. First reason, this is the active hormone and so requires no in-vivo enzymatic conversion. Second reason, this is delivered in a transdermal base so bioavailability goes way up as compared to oral. This product scores an impressive 10:1 on the Hershberger anabolic/androgenic ratio scale, plus it’s got decent absolute anabolic potency. As of yet I have not heard of anyone using it and I don’t know if it has hit the shelves yet. "

"
Dienolone has an anabolic to androgenic ratio of 100/10 in comparison to methyl-testosterone, showing it to be fairly anabolic but not very androgenic. Dienolone does not convert to estrogen, but it does have some progestational activity which can increase the effects of estrogen. For this reason, dienolone is typically not stacked with other steroids or prohormones that have a high rate of estrogen conversion. Like trenbolone, dienolone may have a sort of thermogenic effect, increasing body heat loss and helping the user to lose body fat. In effect, dienolone should be comparable to trenbolone or to nandrolone without the estrogen conversion.
Dienolone should not be too harsh in terms of androgenic or estrogenic side effects, but with any steroid androgenic side effects are a possibility and the progestational effects of dienolone make gynecomastia a possibility. Dienolone is not methylated so when taken orally it should not put a large amount of stress on the liver.
Unfortunately, the lack of an added C-17 methyl group causes Dienolone to have very poor oral bioavailability, so this is probably not an effective way to take this steroid. Instead, one would want to take an oral precursor to dienolone. Dienolone may be succussfully used as a transdermal (absorbed through the skin), and an injectable form of this steroid could also be effective"


----------

